# Westwood and Sunn Model T preamp



## Devoureddeth (Feb 22, 2019)

Westwood or Sherwood on the left and Coda Sunn Model T preamp on the right. I used gel food coloring to give an anodized effect I think it turned out well. Sherwood/Weswood sounds great on bass.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 22, 2019)

Very cool effect.  How does the gel food coloring make that happen?


----------



## Devoureddeth (Feb 22, 2019)

So for the Sunn Model T it was a bit of a fluke. I sponged on some aluminum black to add texture and depth then sponged on purple gel food coloring. To make it dry faster and get rid of tackiness I baked it briefly for 10 minutes at 150F and it turned blue and purple. 

The Westwood is just green gel food coloring spread over an etched enclosure with enamel filled in the etch, I then remove the streaky food color lines by dabbing the enclosure with the sponge. I got rid of any tackiness by using a hair dryer, I tried a oven at a low setting and green turns sort of brown, which was not as nice.  I then put a enamel crystal clear coat on the enclosure on the right and flat on the left. I will say in the future I would put a thin coating on enamel first then food coloring the food coloring doesn't stick super great to aluminum. Definitely worth playing with as an easier finishing method.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 22, 2019)

So..... basically you are a mad chemist?   : ^ )    Thanks for the answer.  I really like those interesting textures.  I have had some enclosures where the paint stayed too sticky that I would massage with a heat gun on low setting, but no surprisingly cool outcomes.   I have better luck painting geocache containers (another hobby) to get them to blend in to wherever they are going to be hidden.  Some tricks there could be cool on pedal enclosures, like using real leaves as stencils for some nice organic shapes.   I will need to give that some thought.


----------



## reubenreub (Apr 8, 2019)

I really love these! I've been playing around with aluminum black and alcohol inks or acrylic paints, which has been a lot of fun. Food coloring and enamel seems like a great idea to try next!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 9, 2019)

unique. very nice.


----------

